# Bachlauf aus Porphyr-Platten



## cpausb (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichfans,

da mein jetziger Bachlauf vor 6 Jahren mit Teichfolie gebaut wurde und wir unseren Garten neu gestalten, was auch einen größeren Teich bedingt, wird im Rahmen des Umbaus auch der Bachlauf erneuert.
Ich habe vor, ihn aus Porphyrplatten und Mörtel zu bauen; auf diese Weise erspare ich mir die Teichfolie und die Suche nach undichten stellen bzw. nach Stellen mit Kapillarwirkung.
Es entfällt auch das läßtige verstecken der Teichfolie. Bei zu starker Verdreckung oder Vermosung kann man die Platten einfach mit der Wurzelbürste reinigen. Wenn das Geplätscher einer Staustufe mal zu laut wird, stellt man einfach einen Platte schräg unter den Wasserstral und Ruhe ist. Ich bräuchte mir über die Folie und deren Umgang damit (scharfkantige Steine etc,) keinerlei Gedanken machen.

Der Bachlauf soll ca. 3m lang werden, 2-3 Staustufen enthalten und einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 50-60cm überwinden. Baubeginn ist Ende Juni (da fangen wir an den Garten umzureißen...)

Ich weiß, es gibt auch Bachlaufschalen, aber die finde ich sehr häßlich, unkreativ und teuer.

Vielleich hat ja jemand so etwas schon mal gebaut und hat sogar ein par Fotos davon oder ein paar nützliche Tips wie z.B. Mischungsverhältnis des Mörtes etc.

Mit bestem Gruß
Chester


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf aus Porphyr-Platten*

Hi.

Die Idee auf die Folie als Dichtung zu verzichten halte ich für schlecht....

Warum?
Weil sich immer Haarrisse bilden können und auch bilden werden. Und dann?

Leg eine Folie drunter, darauf ein Vlies (scharfe Steinkanten) und baue dann darauf (mit Mörtel) auf.
Jochen hat zwar eher einen Wasserfall, aber das Prinzip ist das Gleiche.


----------



## T.I. (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf aus Porphyr-Platten*

Hallo,
stimme hierbei Anett voll und ganz zu.
Den Beton müsstest du so mischen dass er wasserundurchdringlich ist, was aber meist auch nicht 100%ig der Fall ist.
Noch dazu kommt, dass sich der ganze Bachlauf im Laufe der Zeit setzen oder auch aufgefrieren kann und sich somit Risse bilden durch die alles undicht wird.

Mit Vlies/Folie/Vlies/Steine+Mörtel bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## cpausb (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf aus Porphyr-Platten*

Hi !

Erstmal danke ich Anette + Tim für eure Antworten, auch wenn sie nicht so ausfallen wie ich sie gerne gehört hätte.

Ich werde (zähneknirschend) den Rat befolgen.

Bei meinem jetzigen Bachlauf ( Anhäufung, darauf Vlies + PVC-Folie und darauf Kies und Steine + Platten etc) ist immer mal wieder das Problem, daß z.B. durch Kappilarwirkung Wasser verloren geht und man die undichte Stelle nur mühselig findet; manchmal habe ich auch keine Lust immer wieder die "Decksteine" abzunehmen und zu suchen. Ich hatte gehofft das in Zukunft umgehen zu können.

Ich vermute, daß man den Folienrand einfach noch sauberer und gründlicher verlegen muß um Problemen zu entgehen.


Nochmal zur Wiederholung :

Soweit ich euch verstanden habe, wird für den Bachlauf Erde + Steine angehäuft (mit Zwischenstufen etc.) Darauf ein Vlies gelegt und darauf die Teichfolie. Dann zum Schutz der Folie nochmal Vlies und darauf die Porphyrplatten die dan gemauert werden können.

Falls dann der Bachlauf nach unten hin undicht wird, läuft das Wasser über die Teichfolie in den Teich.

Mit bestem Gruß
Chester


----------



## baumr (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf aus Porphyr-Platten*

Hallo Chester
Ich hatte irgendwann das gleiche Problem. Ich kann Anett auch nur zustimmen, das wird auf Dauer nie dicht werden.
Ich habe dann die Bachlaufschalen mit Steinen eingefast und kann damit leben.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/56&pictureid=845

Gruß Rolf


----------



## T.I. (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf aus Porphyr-Platten*

Hallo Chester,
genauso habe ich das gemeint. 
Entgegen der Kapillarwirkung kannst du nur mit einer ordentlichen Kapillarsperre wirken.
Gruß Tim.


----------



## andreas w. (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf aus Porphyr-Platten*

hi chester, ich kann dir eine lösung mit deiner und annett´s lösung anbieten.

wir hatten damals auch de´n bachlauf neu gestaltet. untergrund aus fertigmörtel, darauf - ohne vlies - quasi frisch in frisch die teichfolie, an den rändern nach oben gewölbt und darauf wieder fertigmörtel - ich glaube es war estrichmörtel, wegen der spannung/körnung.

in die obere mörtelschicht habe ich mit den basaltsteinen, verschiedener größen, ein bachbett gebaut, aus dem man eigentlich, oder nur an wenigen ecken etwas folie herausschauen kann. schlampig gearbeitet halt.

ist vielleicht eine zwischenlösung für dich, müsste ein bild von unserem teich irgendwo hier in der galerie haben. ansonsten kann ich auch eines nachschicken.


----------

